# Trumark Optical sights



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey giys, the other day I tried out a trumark FSXFO. I really like shooting trumark's lightweight tubes, and the FSXFO's rotating mountings supposedly reducewear and prolong their life. Certainly whenever I break tubes they start to go right at the attachemnt to the fork.

Summary of the trumark mounting is here
http://www.slingshots.com/html/fiber-optic-sights.html

I assumed teh sight bit was just a gimmick but actually I'm finding the sights really helpful in aiming. I'm making shots that I;d never dream of trying before , becuase I have a reference point to use for longer range aiming.

Especially for someone who doesnlt have heaps of time to dedicate to practice (and can't practice in my backyard) this is really valuable.

Anyone else use any kind of sights on their slingshots?

T


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Pocket Predator "bill Hays" has the best video on aiming a slingshot without adding sights. His way of sighting is a called lollipop aiming. The problem I see with adding sights is bumping them and knocking them out of adjustment. Before you spend the money, I would check out Bill's video or one of many others on the Forum. I'm sorry I don't know how to post a video, but if you go to his website it's on the homepage.


----------

